# Milling Machine Switch Problems  (3phase, 2 speed, forward&reverse)



## cathead (Jan 18, 2014)

My ENCO mill switch is failing and I am wondering if
anyone has used a standard US made drum switch
with a 2 speed add on as a replacement.  That is
my inclination since these China switches are so
fragile.  I have had the present switch apart and it
is wearing thin.  Any thoughts on this dilemma?

                THANKS,      Cathead,    Bemidji, Mn.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't help you in the switch area.

I see you're from Bemidji.  I'm from that area.

Welcome.

Dan


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 18, 2014)

cathead said:


> My ENCO mill switch is failing and I am wondering if
> anyone has used a standard US made drum switch
> with a 2 speed add on as a replacement.  That is
> my inclination since these China switches are so
> ...



I suggest going the the homepage and search for drum switches.  I seem to recall a discussion several months ago about them.  Sorry I am not experienced with switches.  Good luck


----------



## duggined (Jan 18, 2014)

I just put a 3 phase motor on my ENCO mill and used a barrel switch and it works great...It came with single phase.
Ed


----------



## cathead (Jan 18, 2014)

Well, this afternoon I found a rotory switch that worked as a triple pole
single throw switch.  It worked fine on the lower motor speed.  Then I
added a triple pole double throw switch so I could use the high speed. 
No go on that....lots of groaning going on and I tried every permutation
(there are 6) and just more groaning and drawing lots of current.  It
still works fine on the lower speed.  The 6 motor wires are labeled
U1, U2,V1,V2, W1 and W2.  I'm using U1,V1 and W1 for the low
speed and U2, V2 and W2 for the high speed. The motor is fine
I'm sure as it worked before the switch went haywire..... Not sure
what I should try next.....

                          Cathead


----------



## WDG (Jan 20, 2014)

cathead said:


> Well, this afternoon I found a rotory switch that worked as a triple pole
> single throw switch.  It worked fine on the lower motor speed.  Then I
> added a triple pole double throw switch so I could use the high speed.
> No go on that....lots of groaning going on and I tried every permutation
> ...



Why don't you try a VFD?  I have one on my Enco bench mill and one on my Craftsman lathe and one that I use on my knee mill which I put a plug on it so I could share the VFD with my surface grinder.  The lathe is the only machine that is 1 phase.  I bought cheap VFDs on Ebay but have not had any problems with them.  The only thing you need to remember is to use the VFD to stop and start the mill.  Do not put a VFD on the mill and then use an off on switch on the mill to start and stop it.  The VFD won't last long.  Vary the speed and turn it off and on with the VFD bypassing the drum switch or just turn the drum switch on and tape it that way so it can't be accidentally turned off or on.  Just leave it on all the time.  Works for me. )  Good Luck


----------



## larryr (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Milling Machine Switch Problems  (3phase, 2 speed, forward&reverse)i*



cathead said:


> My ENCO mill switch is failing and I am wondering if
> anyone has used a standard US made drum switch
> with a 2 speed add on as a replacement.  That is
> my inclination since these China switches are so
> ...


i have used a drum switch on my mill drill for quite a few years. its a GE cr102a1. i dont know if it can be configured to operate two speeds. the switch came with an instruction sheet for lots of different motors. i replaced the drum switch with a relay and pushbutton start/stop . i also added a double throw double pole switch for for/rev and another switch for run/jog. this makes power taping very easy. i found the components at a local scrap yard for cheap. if you havn't made freinds with you local scrap yard guy your missing and oportunity to score some great finds.i trade repair work for material and now i get a call when anything interesting comes in. larryr


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there a wiring diagram on the motor? Some motors require more connections than just applying power to the 3 motor leads to select speed. You may need to connect the the other set at the same time to change from wye to delta or something similar.
*Shown for example ONLY!  Do NOT use without verifying your motor connection.  *

*IEC Nomenclature--6 Leads: * * 
                                        Constant Torque Connection                       * 
*Speed**L1**L2**L3* *Typical 
        Connection ** High**2W**2U**2V**1U&1V&1W--JOIN**2 WYE** Low**1U**1V**1W**2U-2V-2W  OPEN**1 Delta*


----------



## cathead (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks all for the help.  I am just applying voltage to the 3 high speed wires and not connecting my
low speed wires together.  I will try that next.  My computer has been down so have not been able
to get on the site for some days.  Maybe I will opt for a VFD to get away from the complicated switch.
Also have not looked to see if I have a motor diagram yet.  


AHHH!  Progress, it doesn't have to be forward!  

                                                                                           Cathead


----------



## rdhem2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just a comment on the cute little time/temperature display on the bottom of the page for Mr. DAN_IN_MN. Although my first impression is it was neat, if you catch the true meaning of what it is saying now.  It is very depressing!      :shocked:       That is some serious COLD.


----------



## flutedchamber (Feb 5, 2014)

I used a Square D drum switch to replace the ailing original on my Bridgeport.  I do remember from the Square D catalog and website that they made a number of drum switches (this was 6 or 7 years ago).  I would go to http://www.schneider-electric.com/site/home/index.cfm/us/  which is the Square D website.  If you can't find what you are looking for, call Square D directly.  They are great people, and very helpful.

Once you have the part number of the switch, price shop online.  You can pay double the amount for the same switch.  I got mine on Ebay at the time. New, in a sealed box.


----------

